
Is Children of Men 2016’s Most Relevant Film? - ohjeez
http://www.vulture.com/2016/12/children-of-men-alfonso-cuaron-c-v-r.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258571)

